# Military Aviation Art Wallpapers: Hi Res



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi All,

First off just to say its great to aboard such a great site. I only discovered it by accident yesterday and have been glued to it since.

Anyway, heres a bunch of great wallpapers for your desktop, all are 1680 x 1050 or higher.

So, thanks for reading and hopefully I'll make many new friends here, I have no doubt there are many kindred spirits here


----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a couple of those prints!


----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great Stuff, these are all Rob Taylors work, he's fantastic, i've a few more to upload by him, then will start on Nick Tudrigan,Gil Cohen and Roy Cross..

hope you liked em..


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2011)

Robert Taylor is my favourite as well. I have three of his signed prints. He's retiring this year and his contributions will be missed.


----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 15, 2011)

thats the last of Rob Taylors work I have...have to say I am gutted he's retiring, but given the body of work he's created, the man deserves a rest!

Can't believe you have THREE signed prints, wow, am guessing they look pretty amazing on the wall. Have to be honest though, he is brilliant but Nick Tudrigan is my favourite...i'll start posting his stuff tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## lazarus998 (Oct 23, 2011)

Heres some of Nick Tudrigans work in high def..let me know if you want more posted


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Laz! Could you post your source for the pics? Don't want any legal trouble from the artists. Thanks.


----------



## flyguy72 (Apr 23, 2012)

good stuff!thank you Lazarus!


----------

